# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات Z3X box تحديثات :  z3x-shell v4.3.3

## gsm_bouali

z3x-shell v4.3.3         
Added:
- Easy Jtag support
- New Card/Box/Reader drivers (autoinstall with shell instalation)
 Fixed:
- “No login error” message
- Torrents download
 Bug fix and code optimization based on yours bugreports. Thanks    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي فيصل

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## brahimbb

بارك الله فيك اخي فيصل  :Smile:

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## sakher_dz

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم مشكور

----------


## brantoc

بارك الله فيك

----------


## belmadi69

MERCIIIIIIIIIIII

----------

